

Weekend Project: Agree.io is like a handshake, but better  - jmorton
https://agree.io

======
jmorton
After reading The Handshake Deal Protocol <http://ycombinator.com/hdp.html> I
decided to make a simple site. Keep in mind, I started working on this Friday
evening so there is plenty of room for feedback.

You don't have to sign up to use this for the time being. If you want to test
it out with someone else, feel free to send me something jon@agree.io

~~~
jasalo
Hey I made this myself, what do you think about it? <http://www.hdplist.com>

------
jasalo
Hey I made this on thursday, what do you think about it?
<http://www.hdplist.com> Would you like to work with me on it? Currently it's
pretty simple, but works.

